
Election Systems Across Country Still Rely on Windows 7 - rbanffy
https://gizmodo.com/report-election-systems-across-country-still-rely-on-w-1836342889
======
petee
As long as the title is no longer, "[...]still rely on Windows XP", I feel
better

But the reality is, like XP, there will end up being so many legacy systems
that Microsoft will have to release patches anyway, further extending it...

